# Mother Earth News or Grit Magazine?



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

If you could only choose a subscription to ONE of these, which one would it be and WHY?

I'm trying to choose, but having a hard time.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i didnt know grit was still in business! i"m excited! i guess you know my answer. i was a die hard mother earth fan for many years. so if your interests are more farm related then go with mother earth. grit is (or at least was) a little more rounded.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> i didnt know grit was still in business! i"m excited! i guess you know my answer. i was a die hard mother earth fan for many years. so if your interests are more farm related then go with mother earth. grit is (or at least was) a little more rounded.


Yep, it's still in business! Thanks for your input.

Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just got the newest Mother Earth News after a couple years without...not super impressed. I'm gonna cancel and get grit 
Grit seems like more all over farming. Mother Earth News didnt have much in the way of livestock info. Mostly gardening stuff


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> I just got the newest Mother Earth News after a couple years without...not super impressed. I'm gonna cancel and get grit
> Grit seems like more all over farming. Mother Earth News didnt have much in the way of livestock info. Mostly gardening stuff


Ok, I think that I will go with Grit then. Thanks!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I like both, but over the years mother earth has a lot of basically repeated articles, plus you can see quite a bit online.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We just started getting Grit, and I really like it. My library has copies of Mother Earth News so I usually check them out there - yours might too, then you could get the best of both worlds!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't know Grit was still in business either! My dad sold these as a kid if it is the same thing. He walked to sell them. He called it the Grit paper though, I am definitely going to ask him if it is the same thing and if it is he is getting a subscription to it from me!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

They showed pics of little delivery boys delivering grit back in the day  you know its a good publication if its still in print today!! 
You can buy 43 years of mother earth news on dvd or cd for $40 1970-2012. Kinda neat


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My dad is 82! He sold these when he was a little boy. I would say younger than 12. Because he drove to Michigan in a Model A when he was 15 to pick apples and send the money back to his dad and mom and younger siblings. He told me stories about walking to sell the Grit paper. I just ordered him a subscription, it is the same paper/magazine. He told me when I asked about it, "It was out of Kansas, but I haven't seen one in years" sure enough this is out of Topeka, Kansas. I told him well it is a magazine now. He said "I'd like to see one", He doesn't know I have ordered him a subscription. Let it be a surprise for him!  woohoo I am excited about this! Thank you to the original poster for bringing it up!


----------

